# Label critique for 2pups



## roblloyd (Apr 20, 2011)

Here's a label design for 2pups' Blackberry Merlot. Let the critiquing begin!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2011)

Not so sure I like the white in the top, Id probably keep it all Black with the purple letters myself or keep the blue letters.


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 20, 2011)

I like the label , but like wade said something with the white area needs changing . Oh almost forgot , thanks a million for doing this rob . 

Jeff


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 20, 2011)

How bout this , with alot of help from rob.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 20, 2011)

Label looks nice. I agree about the white area but now your purple letters are getting lost. I wonder if you'd be better with white letters? Final comment is why would you put blue berries on the bottom of your Blackberry label. Is this a blend? If not, I would lose them.

You could have Blackberry Merlot on the bottom and make your Blackberry picture larger. Use white lettering.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 20, 2011)

Those are merlot grapes not blueberries.

Not sure I like the all black?!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 20, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Those are merlot grapes not blueberries.
> 
> Not sure I like the all black?!



Gotcha ya on the grapes. I agree with the all black, it just isn't popping out at you.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 20, 2011)

You definitely need a lighter print for the lettering other than that, looks good!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe the black should be the purple and vice versa. When printed the letters may get hidden more but it looks better then the white.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Apr 21, 2011)

did you crop both fruit pictures? cause i was always a fan of half triangles making a square on a label...


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 21, 2011)

Version 2. Any better? I think it looks better on my screen from a distance - so might be better on a bottle?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 21, 2011)

I like this the best so far. What program are you using? It looks like Avary.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 21, 2011)

Photoshop. I haven't tried Avery more than 10 minutes yet before going back to photoshop.

Since I'm doing this for fun for 2pups maybe it should be a contest?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 21, 2011)

I still say you can't read the varietal at all.....


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 21, 2011)

Version 3. Now back to work....


----------



## Flem (Apr 21, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Version 2. Any better? I think it looks better on my screen from a distance - so might be better on a bottle?



Rob, Can you lighten the background purple on version 2 a few shades without making it turn pink? It might make the lettering stand out a little more.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 21, 2011)

I like the black background , can you just lighten the words "blackberry merlot" against the black background until they "pop".


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 21, 2011)

Version 4. I also did the same one with "Wine Cellar" a little smaller. Looks better but I don't want to clog up the forum with almost identical images.

Well Jeff? Any of these to your liking or do you want me to start from scratch? 
I won't be hurt if you don't like them, honest!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2011)

Perfect IMO!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree this is it!! Nice job.


----------



## Flem (Apr 21, 2011)

I like it a lot.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep, cut, print, that's a wrap!!!!


----------



## 2PUPs (Apr 22, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Version 4. I also did the same one with "Wine Cellar" a little smaller. Looks better but I don't want to clog up the forum with almost identical images.
> 
> Well Jeff? Any of these to your liking or do you want me to start from scratch?
> I won't be hurt if you don't like them, honest!



And we have a winner # 4, looks great rob.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Apr 22, 2011)

Version 4 is definitely a keeper! I may have to steal some of that style for my own!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 22, 2011)

Jeff - 5 sheets from the color laser printer went out in todays mail. Let me know when you get them.

I have the PSD file if anyone wants it? Or I can modify to your liking and email.


----------

